# nvidia (encore un!)

## Yann

Alors voilà:

- j'ai la dernière version de gentoo-sources, j'ai bien mis le support pour ma geforce

- j'ai bien emergé les derniers drivers nvidia (nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx)

- j'ai bien ajouté nvidia dans modules.autoload (aprés avoir essayé avec NVdriver, ancienne méthode [à l'époque où ca amrchait])

Ben pourtant, au démarrage, j'ai un jouli "failed to load nvidia" (quelque insulte dans le genre).

Si je fais un modprobe nvidia, il me dit d'aller me plaindre à Nvidia (déjà que je me bat avec Pinnacle pour ses drivers aussi!!!).

Puis quand je fais startx (j'ai bien modifié XF86Config avec nvidia en lieu et place de nv), même soucis  :Sad:  : il me dit qu'il trouve pas le support nvidia du kernel etc...

J'ai oublié un truc dans le noyau, mais je sais pas quoi (j'ai bien AGP + le support nvidia/riva/geforce)Last edited by Yann on Wed May 14, 2003 12:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

locate nvidia.o ?

Tu as bien le module installé dans : /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.o (si tu utilises un noyau gentoo-r5, sinon c'est à adapter....)

Tu n'aurais pas oublié le modules_install lors de la compilation de ton noyau ?

----------

## Yann

J'ai bien nvidia.o présent, et j'ai bien fait le modules_install (j'en suis à 4 ou 5 compil du noyau en changeant des options) même si jusque là j'ai rien mis en module (sauf ce support nvidia: j'ai essayé en module et en interne au kernel: tout pareil!)

----------

## yoyo

 *Yann wrote:*   

> J'ai bien nvidia.o présent, et j'ai bien fait le modules_install (j'en suis à 4 ou 5 compil du noyau en changeant des options) même si jusque là j'ai rien mis en module (sauf ce support nvidia: j'ai essayé en module et en interne au kernel: tout pareil!)

 

Le module nvidia est dans les sources du noyau   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Question: 

Avec le gaming, je n'ai mis aucune carte vidéo en module (je n'ai donc pas le dossier /lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/video) et j'ai installé nvidia-kernel par la suite (et là, le dossier /lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/video est crée avec tous les pilotes kivonbien "nvidia.o").

----------

## DuF

Oui effectivement ce n'est pas possible de mettre les drivers nvidia dans le noyau, j'avais pas percuté, tu as sans doute ajouté le support FB pour les nvidia, ça tu n'en n'as pas besoin !

----------

## Yann

Vi, c'est bien du support FB dont je causais. Bon, ben si y'en a pas besoin pour que le driver fonctionne, ca me fait déjà une piste en moins, c'est déjà ça de gagné   :Very Happy: 

Merchi

----------

## fb99

est-ce que tu as bien activé le MTRR dans ton noyau?

----------

## DuF

si le MTRR n'est pas activé, il me semble que le driver ne s'installe pas et que ça met un gros message le spécifiant !

 *Quote:*   

> pkg_setup() {
> 
>         if [ ! -f /proc/mtrr ]
> 
>         then
> ...

 

C'est ce qu'on trouve dans l'ebuild, donc logiquement, si il ne l'a pas, ça aurait du l'indiquer en gros mais on ne s'est jamais, des fois on ne lis pas tous les messages.

----------

## fb99

ouais c'est juste j'avais eu cet erreur, 

mais j'ai la mémoire courte   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

Un très bon Guide d'utilisation des drivers nVidia pour Linux ici (à adapter à Gentoo).

Et en français s'il vous plait  :Wink:  .

----------

## arlequin

 *DuF wrote:*   

> tu as sans doute ajouté le support FB pour les nvidia, ça tu n'en n'as pas besoin !

 

Arf, et si on une console en FB ?

J'ai balancé le support NVidia pour le FB et installé les pilotes nvidia... aucun soucis pour l'instant... y a un truc que j'ai loupé ???

----------

## DuF

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> ....Arf, et si on une console en FB ?
> 
> J'ai balancé le support NVidia pour le FB et installé les pilotes nvidia... aucun soucis pour l'instant... y a un truc que j'ai loupé ???

 

Oui mais le monsieur ce n'est pas ce qu'il voulait, dans son cas c'est une confusion (vu qu'il dit : "Bon, ben si y'en a pas besoin pour que le driver fonctionne"), en plus le FB, dixit le README de nvidia, n'est pas conseillé à utiliser avec les drivers nvidia.

(en plus perso, que ce soit le RivaFB ou le VESA par défaut avec les drivers nvidia, ça permet d'avoir un joli boot, un joli splashscreen, une belle console dans une haute résolution, mais ça plante au bout de quelques switchs X/Console, mais ça c'est mon cas perso).

Après chacun fait ce qu'il souhaite, si il veut le FB qu'il le mette, ça le regarde, mais il n'en n'a pas besoin pour faire fonctionner le driver nvidia.

----------

## arlequin

Okay   :Wink: 

ps: désespérante ma question ?

----------

## DuF

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Okay  
> 
> ps: désespérante ma question ?

 

Non, mais elle m'a obligé à écrire...... trop de travail pour moi, faut avoir pitié de moi un peu   :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

Merde... chui désolé. Je t'acheterai un micro pour faire de la dictée vocale à Noël !!! (à ce propos, c'est possible sous Nunux ? déjà que y a un démon qui fait parler l'ordi...)   :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

C'est comme tout, ça doit se trouver, faut juste chercher   :Laughing: 

----------

## jon

juste comme ça on sait jamais...

t'as fait le "opengl-update nvidia" ?

----------

## ghoti

 *DuF wrote:*   

> C'est comme tout, ça doit se trouver, faut juste chercher  

 

P'têt' un début de piste : http://leb.net/ddlinux/  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> P'têt' un début de piste : http://leb.net/ddlinux/ 

 

Merde après je ne pourrai plus me plaindre  :Wink: 

Bon vu que j'ai un micro, vais m'en aller tester si y a une appli qui peut faire ça bien !

----------

## Yann

Visiblement, c'était l'activation du support nvidia pour FB qui faisait "confuser" (en un seul mot) le système quelque part... A confirmer (je ferais des tests quand j'aurais le temps de compiler/tester/recompiler le noyau/modules etc...). MTTR était bien activé, opengl-update avait été fait et-tout-ça-tout-ça...

PS: la dictée vocale pour Duf, ca marcheras pas, j'ai trouvé aucun logiciel qui interprete les "hips!" et les "beuaaargh!"

----------

## DuF

 *Yann wrote:*   

> Visiblement, c'était l'activation du support nvidia pour FB qui faisait "confuser" (en un seul mot) le système quelque part... A confirmer (je ferais des tests quand j'aurais le temps de compiler/tester/recompiler le noyau/modules etc...). MTTR était bien activé, opengl-update avait été fait et-tout-ça-tout-ça...
> 
> PS: la dictée vocale pour Duf, ca marcheras pas, j'ai trouvé aucun logiciel qui interprete les "hips!" et les "beuaaargh!"

 

Content que ton problème soit résolu, par contre j'espère que je vais trouver un logiciel qui prendra mes "relou"   :Laughing: 

----------

## Doudou

 *DuF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merde après je ne pourrai plus me plaindre 
> 
> 

 

Ca j'aimerais bien voir!!!!     :Laughing: 

----------

